# Vista - Set DVD Autoplay to VLC



## CptBlack (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi all, I think I'm missing something silly here but I've searched the net and can't find an answer.

I'm trying to set the autoplay for a DVD to VLC player but there is no option in control panel>Autoplay, just "WMP", "Open Folder", "Do Nothing", and "Ask Me Every Time"

I know its possible because I have set it on my laptop (both running Vista Business)

Someone please help cos its driving me nuts!

Cheers,
CB


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm wondering if VLC media player has not been added to the association list so it doesn't show up as one of the options in Autoplay. The easiest way I can think of to do that is to put in a DVD and right click on the drive and choose Play/open with VLC media player and if its not in the list there to choose from then go into the set default settings and choose VLC. From then on, if Vista is on its toes it should pop up and ask to play with VLC on subsequent DVD insertions or at least it should be in the autoplay list from then on.

I'll try it on one or two of my Vista pups and see if what I said actually works.


----------



## CptBlack (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmm, the right click menu gives 'play' in bold which takes me to WMP (I don't have a codec for it so can't use that) with normal text under, options 'decrypt with DVD decryptor' and 'play with VLC'

Using these doesn't seem to refresh the the autoplay options unfortunatley, whether on the autplay pop-up window or in control panel>autoplay. I seem to remember in xp there was an option that said 'open this file with...' allowing you to choose a program, has this disappeared, or is it just cos I'm looking at folders rather than files here?

Cheers,
CB


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I noticed in trying to set mine that the menu is context or dependancy driven...its there somewhere in some configuration but I can't tell you exactly where because I found out both of my systems had VLC in the autoplay menu and were easy to set as default...and I know I didn't do anything special to get VLC in that list.

So if its tough sledding up that hill, swing a 180, open VLC Media Player and choose File>Open Disc... and play the DVD that way and see if VLC is subsequently added to the list. If that doesn't work did you possibly uncheck all the associations when you were installing VLC?

Like I said, whatever I did was completely undirected and transparent.


----------



## CptBlack (Sep 1, 2007)

I've just uninstalled and redownloaded and installed but no change. I have tried opening from within VLC, right clicking the DVD and playing in VLC but no change. In control panel> default programs, VLC isn't in any of the options apart from individual files like .avi

I know its fairly trivial and unimportant but its a little annoying. Thanks for your help though 

Cheers,
CB


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I had another thought while I was out and about. Do you think Vista would be smart enough to catch on if you set the autoplay to Ask me every time and you indicated VLC one or more times, to then put the program in the list to choose from after that?

I'll keep trying to figure out how VLC got on my list so easily even though I'm fresh out of Vista machines at the moment.


----------



## CptBlack (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll keep trying but I don't think it'll refresh its mind -doesn't seem that clever!
I've just compared settings to my laptop which has the option enabled and opens DVDs automatically. Pretty much all the same - although I ave quicktime instaled on the laptop so I'm going to try installing that on here and see if that refreshes the list :s

Cheers,
CB


----------

